# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Alice in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll, English and Russian

## Zaya

http://ifolder.ru/10887732 
«Алиса в Стране чудес» Льюиса Кэрролла в формате doc, страница поделена на две части: слева оригинал, справа — перевод на русский. В переводе вместо тире стоят дефисы, знаки переноса порой посередине строки встречаются, но в остальном вроде все хорошо. Перевод с английского Бориса Заходера. Размер файла 1,05 МБ.  Тема о переводе Набокова. Сравнения некоторых моментов в разных переводах.
А здесь можно скачать оригинал и четыре перевода.

----------


## salex-v

Рискну добавить еще ссылок. Формат HTML/TXT, можно читать с сайта. 
Приключения Алисы в стране чудес http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/carrol1_1.txt (Пер. Н.М.Демуровой, с иллюстрациями) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/alisa.txt (пер. Демурова) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/alisa_zah.txt (пер. Заходер) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/anya.txt (Аня в стране чудес (пер. Набоков)) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/alisa_yun.txt (пер. Нестеренко) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/alisa_star.txt (пер. Старилов) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/alisa_kononenko.txt (перевел А.Кононенко) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/alice.txt (Alice's adventures in Wonderland) 
Алиса в Зазеркалье http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/carrol1_2.txt (Пер. Н.М.Демуровой, с иллюстрациями) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/alisa2.txt (пер. Демурова) http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/lglass.txt (Through the looking glass)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=49799   (*1 час 30 мин*)  *Алиса в Стране Чудес*  -  аудиоспектакль 
Все песни написаны *Владимиром Высoцким*:  http://vysockiy.ouc.ru/alisa-v-strane-chudes.html

----------


## Lampada

2. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 1 (1) (27.05.07) 3. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 1 (2) (22.06.07) 4. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 2 (1) (29.07.07) 5. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 2 (2) (23.08.07) 6. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 3 (1) (30.09.07) 7. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 3 (2) (28.10.07) 8. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 4 (1) (28.12.07) 9. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 4 (2) (27.01.0 ::  10. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 5 (1) (24.03.0 ::  11. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 5 (2) (27.04.0 ::  12. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 6 (1) (20.07.0 ::  13. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 6 (2) (27.10.0 ::  14. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 7 (1) (01.02.09) 15. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 7 (2) (12.04.09) 16. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 8 (1) (05.10.09) 18. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 8 (2) (06.09.10) 19. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 9 (1) (02.01.11) 20. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 9 (2) (17.07.11) 21. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 10 (1) (04.12.11) 22. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 10 (2) (18.06.12) 23. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 11 (1) (24.12.12) 24. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 11 (2) (26.05.13) 25. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 12 (1) (??.??.13) 26. Л. Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес. Глава 12 (2) (??.??.13)

----------

